# New pet cockroach! *Need names*



## Capistrono

Finally got myself a pet cockroach a few days ago! ^^ I've been wanting one for a long time and I managed to find a pet store that sold them. 










The poor guy's missing the front portion of one of his legs. 
I still don't know what to name him so suggestions are appreciated. The only two names I have in mind right now are Booster and Bowser.


----------



## leesha

Congrats! He ... He's very ... Cute?


----------



## PetoftheDay

Is he a hissing roach? SSSSSSSam? Sssteve?


----------



## Capistrono

PetoftheDay said:


> Is he a hissing roach? SSSSSSSam? Sssteve?


Yeah, he's a hissing roach. I've already had pets named Sam and Steve actually. XD But going with a name with an Sssss sound is a good idea.


----------



## PixieRei

Oh my... well, I have to say I think you have very odd taste :lol: but I hope you enjoy your new pet! I didn't even know cockroaches could be kept as pets...

Anyway, as for a name, what about Saber? I think that's pretty cool ^_^


----------



## Capistrono

I've always loved the buggy pets. I've wanted a cockroach and a tarantula since I was 7 years old.
I'm pretty sure most people have them to be used as food for reptiles but they sure can be kept as pets. They don't bite and mine isn't too fast or anything, so you can have them out without even having to watch them that much.

Saber's pretty cool. I'll keep it in mind. =]


----------



## RatfanaticLady29

He's definitely a he. lol
I love the horns on the males. I'd name him Stumpy for the leg. lol
I have mine so they can make babies for me to feed to my lizards, but I do have a pet tarantula and would have many more if my boyfriend weren't so creeped out by them.


----------



## Capistrono

RatfanaticLady29 said:


> He's definitely a he. lol
> I love the horns on the males. I'd name him Stumpy for the leg. lol
> I have mine so they can make babies for me to feed to my lizards, but I do have a pet tarantula and would have many more if my boyfriend weren't so creeped out by them.


Yeah, I grabbed a female at first, because I wasn't paying attention but the lady at the pet store told me and got a male for me. Thank goodness. :
Gah, somebody else suggested Stumpy to me too! Might have to go for it.
I don't understand what's so creepy about them. They're just...big I guess.
What kind of tarantula is it? I've always that it was awesome that some of them live to be like, 30 years old.


----------



## RatfanaticLady29

I've got a female Colombian rose hair tarantula. I've had her for 3 years. Easiest tarantulas to keep. Male tarantulas only live like 7 years while the females live much longer. 

Horses and snakes are my top favorite animals because of their lifespans among other things. I love rats, but the fact that they don't live long at all depresses me.


----------



## Capistrono

How long do horses live for?

Goodness, I've wanted a snake since I was little too. Can't some of them grow to be HUGE though? Seems like that would be their biggest downfall, if any.


----------



## RatfanaticLady29

Some can, but most don't. My largest snake is a 6' Colombian red tail boa. All the rest of my snakes are 4' and under. I will never keep burmese, reticulated pythons, anacondas, or any other giant snake species. Very few can/should keep them.

Most horses (if well cared for) can live well into their 20s. Still not as long as us, but longer than most.


----------



## PetoftheDay

How about SSssebassstian?


----------



## ema-leigh

Horses if well cared for can reach 30.

Ponies tend to live a bit longer, Ive known them to reach 40 before! 

Also there are alot of small snakes! I'd always wanted a snake but could never feed them live... prob because I love rats so much and would just end up keeping them all. Now im doing more research on the garter snake, which is small in size and can be fed a diet of feeder fish and suppliments. Im still doing reasearch tho, so cant comment on how great they are for pets.


----------



## Simisama

The oldest horse on record is 51 years old.


----------



## Capistrono

PetoftheDay said:


> How about SSssebassstian?


That's actually really cute. Thanks, maybe that's the one!


----------



## CyprusAndAceTheHissers

Capistrono said:


> Finally got myself a pet cockroach a few days ago! ^^ I've been wanting one for a long time and I managed to find a pet store that sold them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poor guy's missing the front portion of one of his legs.
> I still don't know what to name him so suggestions are appreciated. The only two names I have in mind right now are Booster and Bowser.





Capistrono said:


> Finally got myself a pet cockroach a few days ago! ^^ I've been wanting one for a long time and I managed to find a pet store that sold them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poor guy's missing the front portion of one of his legs.
> I still don't know what to name him so suggestions are appreciated. The only two names I have in mind right now are Booster and Bowser.


Storm? I think that's quite cute... I have a hisser myself. His name is Cyprus! I had 2...but, as Ace (the other roach) escaped... We can't find him. We're still looking!


----------

